# waters have broken at 33 weeks.



## horne6_6

Hi everyone
I've just joined this site and im hoping for some advice and to hear other people's stories.I'm currently 33weeks +3 days pregnant with mcda twins.My waters went on Saturday when i was 33+2 but no sign of any babies yet.I have been in hospital for the last 7 days contracting but no real labour.I've been given steroids and antibiotics but nothing has really been explained to me.I've been told that if the contractions do not increase then they will leave the babies in there until 37 weeks but i don't see how that's safe for them.Surely there is a reason why they're trying to come early.Has anyone else experienced this?I'm really nervous x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi, 
I was only carrying a single baby but my waters broke at 32 weeks exactly with my fourth child. We were actually abroad. We drove home and I managed with rest to hang on to baby until 34 weeks. Your waters can replenish, drink plenty of water that helps. I was leaking until my contractions and eventual birth. They scanned once a week and waters stayed just about safe level to allow baby to stay in there and grow. My little man weighed 5lb 2 and 3/4 oz andvwas only in special care for 7 days and came home 5weeks before his due date. The steroids you have had will do them a lot of good. My 3rd child was born at 31+3 due to severe pre eclampsia and was 3lb 4oz and he was only in hospital for 28days also home 5 weeks before his due date. Your twins will be fine I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

I haven't experienced exactly what you are going through, but it definitely isn't the case that if your waters break and contractions start, your babies are better off coming out. These things can happen for all sorts of reasons and your babies are better off staying where they are, for as long as they can. They (and you) will be monitored to check they are doing well and at the slightest sign of trouble they will get them out, but whilst everyone is happy, they need to be where they are.

Next time you see your doctor, ask him all the questions you have, and also ask about what will happen if there does have to be a pre-term birth. At the very least you should visit the NNICU to make sure you know what to expect, should it happen.


----------



## horne6_6

Thank you for sharing your story and for the advice.I saw my consultant today and he explained a few things for me and has also changed his mind and will induce me at 36 weeks not 37.Although he also said he would be amazed if i am still pregnant in 7 days time but we will see.My husband and i had a tour around nicu today which i found daunting but i am glad i did it just incase they do come early.Thank you again x


----------



## dizz

If it helps - my daughter came at 33+6... 3 days in NICU, 2 weeks on the transitional care ward (should have been - they had no room so just plonked me on a post-natal ward and we all know how hellish they can be just for an overnight stay - never mind a fortnight!) and we were home either late 35 weeks or very early 36 weeks - I forget exactly which.

She was small for a while, but is now actually on the larger side for her actual age at 9 months, slightly developmentally behind but not much and we're talking a matter of a few weeks and doing things on the upper end of the "x-ymonths to be solving algebra equations" type statements and people who didn't know she was prem would never guess.


----------



## horne6_6

dizz said:


> If it helps - my daughter came at 33+6... 3 days in NICU, 2 weeks on the transitional care ward (should have been - they had no room so just plonked me on a post-natal ward and we all know how hellish they can be just for an overnight stay - never mind a fortnight!) and we were home either late 35 weeks or very early 36 weeks - I forget exactly which.
> 
> She was small for a while, but is now actually on the larger side for her actual age at 9 months, slightly developmentally behind but not much and we're talking a matter of a few weeks and doing things on the upper end of the "x-ymonths to be solving algebra equations" type statements and people who didn't know she was prem would never guess.


Thank you thats very reassuring x


----------



## mommy0629

No twins, but my water broke at 32 weeks,1 day. I was admitted and given the steroid injections. I was told they would take the stongest measures to keep her in for two days to give the steroids a chance to fully work and then after that is labor started they wouldn't do anything to stop it. The specialist that came to talk to me and explained everything told me what you're saying - that if my body was going into labor early, there must be a reason for her to need to be born. I was in the hospital for 4 days when the contractions started. They did give me an injection (can't remember what it was called) that was somthing that would stop pre-labor contractions but if it was full blown labor it wouldn't stop it. Worked for about 3 hours and they came back and she was born 2 hours later lol at 32 weeks and 6 days.

Something that I feel is SUPER important that I'll mention to you so you can bring it up to your doctors - I was told that the "goal" was for me to stay pregnant until 34 weeks and that any longer than that, the risk of infection from my water being broken was a greater con than than any benefit of her staying in past that point. So, the specialist (OB AND neonatal) both felt that that was the cutoff point with water broken early - 34 weeks. If I didn't go into labor naturally before then they were actually going to induce me right at 34 weeks.

I'd ask about this. Keeping them in until 37 weeks with your water broken sounds unsafe, I agree. If they won't hear you out, you have the right to request a second opinion. Good luck hun :hugs:

EDT: Forgot to mention - my lo was 4lbs. 11 ounces at birth, scored 9 & 9 on the APGAR tests, never needed any breathing assistance at all, not even oxygen and only had mild jaundice for 24 hours. She spent 14 days in the NICU just to establish feedings and show regular weight gain. She's now almost 15 lbs! and perfectly healthy :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

my waters broke at 31 weeks with my son ( i thought i'd wee'd myself :dohh:) and they gave me steriods plus blood tests and monitering until 35 weeks when he was born by elective c-section, we spent 2 weeks in hospital because he had a little bit of a grunt and was stubborn eating (hasnt changed) and he's now nearly 4 and no-one would know he was a preemie (nor me i was born at 32 weeks 3lb 4!) keep relaxed as much as you can and every extra day is better but they have a really good rate of healthy now :thumbup: x


----------

